# Samsung SyncMaster 2033SN



## brushan (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi!
I just bought a new flatscreen monitor, the Samsung SyncMaster 2033SN. It says that i should set it to it's native 1600x900 60hz. but i can't :S
My gpu is Geforce 8600 GT.
I've googled some, and didn't find/understand any solution.


Here's a complete log by System Info Viewer:
http://rapidshare.de/files/48204484/SIW_20090825_163825_ASTRALWORKS.html


----------



## brushan (Aug 9, 2009)

also, windows does not want to install the included drivers (or drivers i dl:ed from samsung.com). but it does seem to recognise it:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Do you have the latest drivers installed for the graphics card?
The disc for the Samsung doesn't include any drivers. It contains software to enhance the viewing.


----------



## brushan (Aug 9, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Do you have the latest drivers installed for the graphics card?
> The disc for the Samsung doesn't include any drivers. It contains software to enhance the viewing.


i had the latest drivers yesterday (first from nvidia, then from drivergenius pro), but then installed older drivers that was said to work (by another forum)
i dunno.. it sure did look like a driver to me..:


```
;==================================================
; SM2033SN.inf 07/25/2008 ver. 3.0HC
;
; Copyright 2008 Samsung Electronics Corporation
;
; This is a Setup information file for Samsung Monitor. 
;==================================================

[Version]
signature="$CHICAGO$"
Class=Monitor
ClassGuid={4D36E96E-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Provider=%Samsung%
CatalogFile=SM2033SN.cat
DriverVer=07/25/2008,3.0

;--------------------------------------------------
[ControlFlags]
ExcludeFromSelect.nt=Monitor\SAM0499

[ClassInstall32]
AddReg=ClassAddReg32

[ClassAddReg32]
HKR,,,,%MonitorClassName%
HKR,,Icon,,"-1"
HKR,,NoInstallClass,,1

[DestinationDirs]
DefaultDestDir = 11
SM2033SN.CopyFiles = 23

[SourceDisksNames]
1=%DISK%,,,

[SourceDisksFiles]
SM2033SN.icm=1

[Manufacturer]
%Samsung%=Samsung,NTx86,NTAMD64

; Manufacturer sections
;-----------------------------------------------------
[Samsung]
%SM2033SN%=SM2033SN.Install, Monitor\SAM0499

; Manufacturer sections
;-----------------------------------------------------
[Samsung.NTx86]
%SM2033SN%=SM2033SN.Install, Monitor\SAM0499

; Manufacturer sections
;-----------------------------------------------------
[Samsung.NTAMD64]
%SM2033SN%=SM2033SN.Install, Monitor\SAM0499

; Install Sections
;-----------------------------------------------------

[SM2033SN.Install]
DelReg=DEL_CURRENT_REG
AddReg=SM2033SN.AddReg, 1600, DPMS
CopyFiles=SM2033SN.CopyFiles

; Addreg & DelReg sections
;-----------------------------------------------------

[DEL_CURRENT_REG]
HKR,MODES
HKR,,MaxResolution
HKR,,DPMS
HKR,,ICMProfile


[1600]
HKR,,MaxResolution,,"1600,900"


[DPMS]
HKR,,DPMS,,1

; AddReg sections
;-----------------------------------------------------


[SM2033SN.AddReg]
HKR,"MODES\1600,900",Mode1,,"30-81,56-75,+,+"
HKR,,ICMProfile,0,"SM2033SN.icm"

;------------------------------------------------------

[SM2033SN.CopyFiles]
SM2033SN.icm

;------------------------------------------------------

[Strings]
DISK="Samsung Monitor Installation Disk"
MonitorClassName="Monitor"
Samsung="Samsung"
SM2033SN="SyncMaster 2033SN"
```


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Get drivers ONLY from the chipset maker. The Samsung monitors I have dealt with have a Install Guide CD, which is pretty redundant, and some have software for adjusting and enhancing the display.


----------



## brushan (Aug 9, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Get drivers ONLY from the chipset maker. The Samsung monitors I have dealt with have a Install Guide CD, which is pretty redundant, and some have software for adjusting and enhancing the display.


here are the monitor drivers included on a cd:







'

```
File 2033SN.rar (52 KB) http://rapidshare.de/files/48224372/2033SN.rar.html
```
hm, ok installing latest chipset drivers now (the gpu is separate not integrated & has the latest drivers installed)..


----------



## brushan (Aug 9, 2009)

installing latest nforce chipset drivers (15.37_nforce_win7_32bit_whql) didn't do much.. still the same: can't set native res, max res is 1280x1024


----------



## brushan (Aug 9, 2009)

bmup!


----------



## brushan (Aug 9, 2009)

brushan said:


>


----------



## brushan (Aug 9, 2009)

bmup?


----------



## brushan (Aug 9, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Get drivers ONLY from the chipset maker. The Samsung monitors I have dealt with have a Install Guide CD, which is pretty redundant, and some have software for adjusting and enhancing the display.


the problem is that the chipset maker is nvidia, the mainboard is apparently a custom Acer MB.. The drivers provided by Acer are pretty old now..


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The drivers you installed are for the monitor. They allow Windows to properly identify the monitor being used (as in your 2nd post where the monitor is properly identified by name), without the monitor drivers, it would likely be recognized as a "Plug and Play" monitor.

To correct the resolution issue, you will need to update the video drivers (for the video card or chipset). Resolution options are controlled by the video card drivers. As you have a 8600, get the latest video drivers from nVidia.


----------



## brushan (Aug 9, 2009)

Dogg said:


> The drivers you installed are for the monitor. They allow Windows to properly identify the monitor being used (as in your 2nd post where the monitor is properly identified by name), without the monitor drivers, it would likely be recognized as a "Plug and Play" monitor.
> 
> To correct the resolution issue, you will need to update the video drivers (for the video card or chipset). Resolution options are controlled by the video card drivers. As you have a 8600, get the latest video drivers from nVidia.


Hi, Dogg!
I have the latest available nvidia nforce drivers installed. I'm not on the 8600 since it's dead now. So the only thing i have left is onboard Gforce 7100. But that shouldn't matter since they both natively support 1600x900  However it still does not work.. :S


----------

